# Adobe support for the NIKON D600



## PhilGF (Sep 22, 2012)

So today I got my D600! Welcome upgrade from my 6 year old D200.

Now I wait with many others to get support for this camera with Adobe products.

I'm guessing I'll shoot NEF with JPG, install the Nikon software and then convert the ones I want to TIFF. Anyone else have a solution other than this until Adobe releases their update?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 22, 2012)

Congratulations Phil!  Yep, that's about the best of it, for the minute at least.  Hopefully you won't have too long a wait.


----------



## BRuhling (Sep 23, 2012)

That's the approach I took today with my first set of shots from the D600.  Huge step up from my D5100.  To plagiarize McDonald's, I'm lovin' it!


----------



## hassiman (Sep 30, 2012)

Got mine too.  Was thinking of Canon but the 6D left me cold.  The L glass to heavy.  Was going to get a D800 but having to deal with the extra body weight and the huge RAW files lead me to the D600.  Tests show that the D600 will do 90% of what the D800 will do in resolution.... with = DR... and cleaner high ISO performance.  It's not a P&S with the 24-85mm but it's a lot lighter than a 5DMIII or a D800.

I think Adobe got the D600 data quite a while ago as the cameras were in stock days after the announcement.

Cheers.


----------



## DavidT (Oct 11, 2012)

I just got my D600 and hit the same problem. I am using LR 3.6 - does anyone know if I'll have to upgrade to 4.x to get D600 support, when it comes?


----------



## clee01l (Oct 11, 2012)

DavidT said:


> I just got my D600 and hit the same problem. I am using LR 3.6 - does anyone know if I'll have to upgrade to 4.x to get D600 support, when it comes?


David, Welcome to the forum.  You need either LR4.2 (not earlier versions) for basic support for the D600.  Full support will presumably be available in LR4.3.  If you want to use your new camera with LR3.6 and not upgrade, you can download the latest version of LRs free DNG Converter App.  This will let you convert all of your NEFs to DNG which can be imported into LR3.6.


----------

